# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Αδυναμια $ntel Hyperthreading ($ntel θελατε...)

## DVD_GR

http://www.computerworld.com/securityto ... 69,00.html

εγω παντως εχω aA64!!
οσοι εχετε ενεργοποιημενο το hyperthreading,ξηλωστε το.

----------


## Rooster

> Q & A
> Do I need to worry about my home computer?
> Probably not. This security flaw is primarily a problem for servers.





> The flaw isn't considered critical, but it will be fixed in subsequent updates to the Microsoft and Linux operating systems

----------

